# Montana went to his new ......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

home yesterday. His new family is mom and dad, 4 kids and a cat friend. He seems to be adjusting very well and loves the cat. Of course with all the kids , hes getting tons of attention.... I miss the lil guy , but this is a great home....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Congratulations to Montana... and to you for finding him a great new home!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Boy, am I glad to hear this! There was sure something about that puppy...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I knew that cutie would get a Forever home fast!!!! Bless his little heart!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah Montana!!! :yipee: I hope you like your new home little buddy!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Montana!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like he's found the perfect family to love him! What a lucky boy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

tanyac said:


> Sounds like he's found the perfect family to love him! What a lucky boy!


I think they were a great family and didnt even bat an eye when I met them.... Now we waiting to hear back about taken in 4- 4month olds, so looks like the next foster will be coming soon.... and Levi will have a friend to play with


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Montana getting your furever home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Montana, glad he found a good home.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah for Mary and Dirks Fund - I'm sure Montana is a happy pup.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  will miss pics of him! but YAY, WTG Montana, congrats on your new him lil one


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So glad Montana has found his forever home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Montana*

Montana:

So glad you found a home-they'd better adore you!!!:wavey:


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Great news! Getting his own kitty and kids is a definate plus


----------

